# Allen House Owners - A Question.........



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone received their MF invoice/bill ? I have not.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 5, 2013)

Nor have I although I just got a check from Julie for my share of a rental I had to do when a family illness canceled my trip in Oct. 

Sad that next year is the last. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 5, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Nor have I although I just got a check from Julie for my share of a rental I had to do when a family illness canceled my trip in Oct.
> 
> Sad that next year is the last.
> 
> Cheers




  Yes, sad. I will miss it very much.
  Julie is the best. I did not see Annie there when I stayed in September. I think it's mainly Annie now.


----------



## NKN (Dec 6, 2013)

It is still a little early.  Should come by end of month.  We're heading over on 4/26 for our final biennial two week stay.  Sad.


----------



## RAMBO (Dec 8, 2013)

Anybody know what happens to Allen House after next year?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 8, 2013)

NKN said:


> It is still a little early.  Should come by end of month.  We're heading over on 4/26 for our final biennial two week stay.  Sad.



  Always got mine before December as they're due in early January as I recall.


----------



## NKN (Dec 8, 2013)

Last years bill was dated 12/10.  Add mail time and receipt by the 15 th or 20th would be abt right.  I always send an email instructing them to charge to the credit card on file and my card was billed on the 18th, last year.  

Nkn


----------



## MaryH (Dec 15, 2013)

is the Allen House website www.allenhouse.co.uk? 

The website is down and the message is
This is the placeholder for domain allenhouse.co.uk.


----------



## NKN (Dec 15, 2013)

I just got the same thing.  I'll send an email to Julie and ask, assuming that the email still goes through.

We are due to go in April.

NKN


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll call them tomorrow and report back.


----------



## NKN (Dec 15, 2013)

My email to the Allen House hasn't bounced back yet.  Maybe they are just doing website management.

NKN


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 15, 2013)

What has been my experience has been my att email address is always rejected by their system but my gmail address gets thru. Their email/internet system has some strange quirks. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 15, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> What has been my experience has been my att email address is always rejected by their system but my gmail address gets thru. Their email/internet system has some strange quirks.
> 
> Cheers



  Same here. This has been for the last 5-6 years I've noticed.

  All: I'd address any emails to Julie and to Annie just to cover all bases.


----------



## NKN (Dec 16, 2013)

Rec'd email back from Julie.  All is well.  They were working on their website.

Nkn


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

can someone post or pm me the number and email.com


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

Rambo

I would think the owners would try to sell it likely to a developer since properties have gone up a lot in london.  The chance it would stay TS is low.

Found the number and called but could still use email since I forgot to ask.  Apparently website decision was made by hq and has been down for 3 weeks for redevelopment


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone get their MF invoice yet ?

I called, but it just rang.


----------



## NKN (Dec 19, 2013)

Not yet.  See my prior post on last years dates.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 19, 2013)

NKN said:


> Not yet.  See my prior post on last years dates.



  Yes, I've seen them, but I've always gotten mine much earlier as some others have. Found my old invoices dated 12/2  (1997, 2009-2011) and paid them by 12/10 via credit card.

  Found them while purging old stuff from my filing cabinet (see running thread "We Hired a Professional Organizer). Ha ! Look for me on the next "Hoarders" episode.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Received my last (  ) invoice in yesterday's mail.

 I called them this morning and paid it. Also, took advantage of the free upgrade offer to a larger flat. A larger flat was available for my one bed, wk. 20.


-


----------



## NKN (Dec 31, 2013)

What free upgrade offer?  Would love one.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 31, 2013)

NKN said:


> What free upgrade offer?  Would love one.





  I got a letter with my maintenance invoice. If you did not get one, I'd be glad to email you mine. You can PM me with your email address if you'd like.

  Did anyone else get this letter ?


----------



## NKN (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks...my bill hasn't come yet.  Maybe today.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 31, 2013)

You're welcome.

I can post it if you or others did not get it. We all should as I have no special standing at AH.

It's time-sensitive (exp. Jan 31) and limited availability.

I will so miss this place.

Oh, I spoke to Annie this morning, but I thought I heard Julie in the background.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Did you receive your MFs and/or the upgrade to a larger unit ?


----------



## NKN (Jan 6, 2014)

We received the invoice, but no mention of an upgrade was included.

But we have a special situation as we only go every other year and we stay for two weeks.  So Julie's goal was always to put us in a unit where we could stay for the entire two weeks without having to move for the second week.  For us that is a greater issue than an upgrade.  And there is just the two of us, so we actually function fine in a 1BR.

We'll just see how we do this year.  This will be our fourth trip and we've stayed in a different unit style each time.  They've each had pros and cons.

I was curious and went to the new website.  They've removed the page that shows the floor plans.  


Thanks for asking.  May we all have a fantastic final year at the Allen House!!!



Nkn


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 19, 2014)

Got my invoice a week ago via email since the card they had on file I had canceled. When I called with a replacement credit card, Julie offered me the upgrade. She is going to mail a confirmation letter with the details. 

Nice gesture. 

Cheers


----------

